# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  DC Reactions Challenges/Expiriences

## illusionust

Hey so I was thinking, "How funny is it when people do things to DC's and they freak out?" So I want to start a thread (Which, BTW, is definitely in the wrong place, please move it if so) with challenges to see DC's reactions. Please post your personal experiences! They do seem to make for great stories!

5/19 - 6/1
1. Try to sell a DC drugs
2. Vomit on a DC
3. Murder a DC and give the body to another to hold
4. Fly and land on a DC
5. Falsely accuse one of stealing to the cops

*These are monthly! Will add more July!*

----------

